# Scary Movie Halloween Village Collection



## Fetch (May 16, 2008)

Have you guys seen this?

http://www.collectiblestoday.com/ct/product/prdid-48196.jsp?48196










I'm not much on collectible villages, but I'm SERIOUSLY thinking about this one.


----------



## Fetch (May 16, 2008)

More info! Here's a list of all the pieces in the collection:

CAMP CRYSTAL LAKE CABIN
842 ELM STREET
THE HEWITT HOUSE
THE DOYLE HOUSE
DAWN OF THE DEAD MALL (!!!)
BRIDE OF CHUCKY TOY STORE
Friday THE 13TH LOG CABIN
WESTERN HILLS PSYCHIATRIC HOSPITAL
TEXAS CHAINSAW GAS AND GROCERY
NEW PRODUCT?
CHILDS PLAY TRAILER
NEW PRODUCT?

Here's a pic I found of the DOTD Mall:


----------

